# I'm wondering??



## rrsteve (May 5, 2009)

I smoked a leg of lamb yesterday and was really disappointed in the taste, it was very bland. I didn't get a nice lamb flavor and it didn't seem to pick up the flavor of the smoke (oak and hickory, more oak than hickory).
I ran  the smoker at 250-275. I wrapped in foil at 150 internal and left it for a half hour longer, then took it off. Before smoking I slit the meat in several places and put in garlic cloves then rubbed with evoo, garlic salt, pepper and Herbs de Provence (the brand I have seems to have a lot of rosemary in it and rosemary seems to go well with lamb). 
The meat turned out well done although there was a littlle pink in a few places, certainly more done than medium. I will take it out of the smoker and wrap sooner next time.
Any idea on where the flavor went?
rrsteve


----------



## ganny76 (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm.....I dont know.  Did you sear it?  Did you bring it to room temp first?  I smoke mine between 225* and 250*.  I usually bring mine to an internal of 145* and then foil, towel and into a cooler for about 1.5 hours.  Season with garlic, salt and pepper, and rosemary.  I guess be sure to not overcook and make sure you let it rest before slicing.  Here are some pics of one I did a month or so ago.


----------

